# 92 Inox???



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

I was just looking at the Beretta website and did not see the 92FS or 96 with the Inox option. Was that discontinued or might they be doing some work on their website? Please say it ain't so!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think they've been discontinued necessarily, but production reduced. I believe they aren’t making them for distribution, but you can order them if you want. Some places online still have them.

For pure greed purposes, I hope they become more rare because I have a 96 Inox Vertec with less than 200 rounds through it I hope goes up in value.


----------

